# Constantly Thirsty



## Tired Jack (May 5, 2016)

Jack, age 50.  Diagnosed T2 DM, 9 months ago. On metformin tabs (slow release).  Continuous thirst and urination yet, blood sugar levels stable,  any suggestions/ advice?   Very tired as not getting much sleep.


----------



## Annette (May 5, 2016)

When you say stable, what are your levels? And when do you test? (The more info you can give us, the more help we may be able to be.)


----------



## Tired Jack (May 5, 2016)

Hi Annette, thank you for your reply.  I was taking regular hypos  recently and my metformin was dropped to 500mg in evening instead of 1000mg, like I take in  the am.  Advised to check sugars before and after breakfast, lunch and dinner, for a week to ensure dosage was ok.  Use one touch verio - modern meter.  Average over 30 days 6.5.


----------



## Tired Jack (May 5, 2016)

I should say that I have a constant headache, despite drinking approx. 4000mls a day.  I have v. bad  dry skin and dry lips, like I am dehydrated.  Was hospitalised x 2 in March due to urine retention of unknown origin. -  Thanks


----------



## Annette (May 5, 2016)

Given what you've said, my first advice would be to go to your GP and talk to them, as it does sound like there may be something underlying your tiredness and thirst that hasnt yet been discovered.


----------



## Austin Mini (May 5, 2016)

If I was you I would go straight to my doctor. I think you need urgent medical attention.


----------



## Martin Canty (May 5, 2016)

I would echo the previous advice, excessive thirst should not be happening with those BG levels unless there is another cause.


----------



## trophywench (May 5, 2016)

Jack - I hesitate to ask this but I'm going to ask you because it's VERY important for blokes (and their nearest and dearest)  - when you were in hospital did you see a Urology consultant, and was your prostate gland checked? (also if so, did you have a PSA blood test done?)


----------



## Copepod (May 5, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Jack.
As others have said, your symptoms don't sound like they are linked to diabetes. Even if they were, the advice would still be "ask your GP". Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 5, 2016)

Jenny - Jack's profile says she is female.

But I agree with everyone else, I would go back to GP if I were you, Jack - if your blood sugar levels were higher I'd say get tested for type 1, but as they are stable it does sound like it could be something not diabetes-related at all.


----------



## Tired Jack (May 7, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Given what you've said, my first advice would be to go to your GP and talk to them, as it does sound like there may be something underlying your tiredness and thirst that hasnt yet been discovered.


Thanks Annette


----------



## Tired Jack (May 7, 2016)

Austin Mini said:


> If I was you I would go straight to my doctor. I think you need urgent medical attention.


Thanks, will do J


----------



## Tired Jack (May 7, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Jack - I hesitate to ask this but I'm going to ask you because it's VERY important for blokes (and their nearest and dearest)  - when you were in hospital did you see a Urology consultant, and was your prostate gland checked? (also if so, did you have a PSA blood test done?)


Thanks for taking the time to respond Jenny.  Sorry for any confusion re my gender due to member name (normal spelling of my name was already taken).  J


----------



## Tired Jack (May 7, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> I would echo the previous advice, excessive thirst should not be happening with those BG levels unless there is another cause.


 Cheers Martin, J


----------



## Tired Jack (May 7, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Welcome to the forum, Jack.
> As others have said, your symptoms don't sound like they are linked to diabetes. Even if they were, the advice would still be "ask your GP". Do let us know how you get on.


Thank you for the welcome and advice, J


----------



## Tired Jack (May 7, 2016)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Jenny - Jack's profile says she is female.
> 
> But I agree with everyone else, I would go back to GP if I were you, Jack - if your blood sugar levels were higher I'd say get tested for type 1, but as they are stable it does sound like it could be something not diabetes-related at all.


Thanks Juliet, J


----------



## trophywench (May 11, 2016)

Sorry about that Jack !  LOL


----------



## Tired Jack (May 12, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Sorry about that Jack !  LOL


Lol Jenny.  Been to an Endocrinologist recently and now being tested for diabetes Insipidus Jacqui


----------



## trophywench (May 12, 2016)

Aaaaah - could be!  I'd all but forgotten about Insipidus - it's fairly rare.

And great ! - You are spelt correctly Jacqui - that's pretty rare an' all !  Love to see it, cos I do like things to be RIGHT.


----------



## Tired Jack (May 17, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Aaaaah - could be!  I'd all but forgotten about Insipidus - it's fairly rare.
> 
> And great ! - You are spelt correctly Jacqui - that's pretty rare an' all !  Love to see it, cos I do like things to be RIGHT.



It is rare Jenny so I am not banking on that definitely being the answer to my bladder/urine /thirst problems.  Recently discovered my eGFR is only 62; unsure why it is dropping.  Is this normal? J


----------



## trophywench (May 17, 2016)

I'm no expert on Kidneys at all, sorry!  (not even certain what rate it's supposed to be)

But you'd think if your kidneys were working harder, the rate would increase, well I would anyway.  So perhaps it signifies they aren't working hard enough, which they should be considering you are drinking 4 litres a day.  That's a lot........ just checked, blokes are sposed to drink approx. 2.5L a day and ladies 2L, except they expect c 20% of it to come from food rather than drink specifically.

Have they checked your U&E (blood test) to see what your sodium and potassium are doing?


----------



## Amigo (May 17, 2016)

This explains eGFR levels;


http://www.renal.org/information-resources/the-uk-eckd-guide/normal-gfr#sthash.4uTqCBvc.dpbs


----------



## Tired Jack (May 18, 2016)

Thanks.    eGFR Perfect =100 but, kidney function declines with age.  I have been told that some loss of  kidney function is one of the complications of diabetes.  Mine is 62.  Going by what I have read, this is stage 2 ckd (chronic kidney disease).  I am confused because I have only been diagnosed 10 months ago as Type 2 and I am only on metformin.  No insulin.   Bg between 6-8 on randon testing.  I don't attend Hospital or see diabetic specialist nurse etc, just managed by my GP.  Any one else have similar problems?  Any advice? J


----------



## Tired Jack (May 18, 2016)

trophywench said:


> I'm no expert on Kidneys at all, sorry!  (not even certain what rate it's supposed to be)
> 
> But you'd think if your kidneys were working harder, the rate would increase, well I would anyway.  So perhaps it signifies they aren't working hard enough, which they should be considering you are drinking 4 litres a day.  That's a lot........ just checked, blokes are sposed to drink approx. 2.5L a day and ladies 2L, except they expect c 20% of it to come from food rather than drink specifically.
> 
> Have they checked your U&E (blood test) to see what your sodium and potassium are doing?


Hi Jenny, I am awaiting  blood tests osmology and admission profile so I am guessing the sodium,  potassium and calcium  etc, will be included in that. J :>)


----------



## Tired Jack (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi Jen,  Osmology was ok.  Have not been very well.  Waiting on Urology appointment now.  Had urine retention again (5th time since march).  Had catheter  in situ; now removed.  Now have bladder/kidney infection (ecoli) on top of chest infection.  Sugars have been affected due to infections.  Just seem to go from one infection to another.  Very tired and weak with generalised muscle pain.  I exercise as much as I can with gentle pilates.  I take regular vit C and zinc for my immune system.  Any other suggestions?  Thanks J


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 14, 2016)

Are you still taking metformin?


----------



## Tired Jack (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes.  Do you think there is a connection with tabs and urine retention?  Thanks Jack


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 15, 2016)

No, not the urine retention. It's just that in even slightly impaired renal function metformin, which is excreted in the kidneys, can build up in the system and cause some of the other symptoms you have- the tiredness and muscle pain. You should discuss this with your doctors. Metformin should be used with caution in folk with kidney problems, and it might be inappropriate in your case, though that, of course, is for your doctors to decide. Ask them.​


----------



## Tired Jack (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for this sage advice Mike, Jack


----------

